# Anderson Casement Windows Problems



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcom I E S, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

Have you contacted your local Anderson rep to see about replacement parts?, that is where I would start, mechanisms that old are bond to be worn.

Mark


----------



## prowe (Aug 2, 2011)

*Try cleaning track....*

Our new home has 54 Anderson casement windows that were installed in 1991. Many were hard to open, some that chattered when opening or closing and a few that just wouldn't open past a few degrees. We opened each window all the way, flushed out the window mechanism area with water to removed 20 years of dirt and bugs and cleaned any old dirt buildup off the track with a clean rag. Then sprayed liberal quantities of silicone spray purchased at NAPA Auto Parts on the lower and upper stainless steel tracks. Our windows now open with ease. Try this simple solution before going to the effort and expense of replacing any mechanisms.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Correct.
That's what has to be done. I take the stop screws out top and bottom an remove the window. pay strict attention on the stainless steel tracks on the bottom and top of the sash,


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The crank handles are easy to get and replace if they are stripped.

The handles are a soft metal and will strip if the set screw was not tightened properly.

Prowe nailed this one--most times a simple clean and lube job will have them working like new.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Sep 27, 2014)

*Andersen casement window can't close all the way*



I E S said:


> Hi! Our home has Anderson casement windows throughout...they were installed in the late 1980's. They all look nice but each of them have problems opening fully to 90 degrees...or anywhere even close to that. Some will open to a max of 30-45 degrees...most cannot get open that much. If we try to open them more, either the handle freezes when we try to close them or the handle just cannot grip...and we have to close the window from the outside by hand. Keeping the window open to the minimal degree enables us full control. BUT, it really does not allow much air flow!
> Being new to casement windows I have no idea what we can do to allow full opening/closing capabilities via the crank. I did try to lubricate w silicone but it seemingly did not help. I suspect the cranking mechanisms on those windows that seem to lose their grip once opened to a certain degree...is broken. But what about those windows that the crank just simply will not move, once the windows have been opened to a certain point? Why can we open the windows using the crank but cannot close them?
> Thanks in advance for any/all info on this!


Though this is a problem with some of the windows I have one that will not lock. I have looked at it and looked at it, tried to see if it's running into the wood frame, etc etc. Is this a handle mechanism thing? I've been dealing with this for 9 years now and would like to be able to open and close and lock the window.


----------

